# Might as well make one.



## Tommy (Feb 16, 2010)

Name: Tommy
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Species: Red Fox
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 175 lb.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Reddish brown fur. Medium length hair, somewhat messy.
- Markings: None
- Eye color: Brown
- Other features: None
Behavior and Personality: Very friendly, loves to get into conversation. Can be somewhat strange at times.

Skills: Extremely convincing.
Weaknesses: Pretty forgetful.

Likes: Video games, some types of music, talking with friends
Dislikes: Loud, obnoxious people. 

History: Meh, born and raised. I've had much success in school so far.
---
Other information
---

Clothing/Personal Style: T-shirt with an unzipped jacket worn over, denim jeans, wears frameless glasses.
Picture: None yet. Hoping to get one soon.

Goal: To be successful in life.
Profession: Student
Personal quote: "I'm nothing special. However, I do have potential."
Theme song: I don't have one... yet.
Birthdate: April 16
Star sign: Aries

Favorite food: Chicken
Favorite drink: Most sodas, juices.
Favorite location: California. I haven't traveled much though.
Favorite weather: Warm, sunny, not too hot.
Favorite color: Red, blue

Least liked food: Too hard of a question.
Least liked drink: Coffee, even though it's not too bad
Least liked location: I don't really have a least liked location.
Least liked weather: Extremely cold.

Favorite person: My best friend
Least liked person: My sister.
Friends: Generally all of them are my age or younger.
Relations: Single
Enemies: None
Significant other: Err...
Orientation: Straight

Not very exciting, I know. It's just my RL self in a fursona.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

I didn't make one, you might as well _not _make one.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I didn't make one, you might as well _not _make one.



Too late for that now.
Anyways, it's just a reference.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I didn't make one, you might as well _not _make one.


why not?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 18, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Name: Tommy
> Age: 15 (almost 16)
> Sex: Male
> Species: Red Fox
> ...



hm, you sound like a fairly interesting person.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 18, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hm, you sound like a fairly interesting person.



Not really. I pretty much do the same thing every day. Eat, drink, breathe, use the computer, video games, sleep. There's not much to do where I live. >.>


----------



## Melkor (Feb 18, 2010)

If I could draw, I would totally draw one for you


----------



## Mentova (Feb 18, 2010)

Melkor said:


> why not?


Because I didn't want to.


----------



## Doggieman12 (Feb 19, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Not really. I pretty much do the same thing every day. Eat, drink, breathe, use the computer, video games, sleep. There's not much to do where I live. >.>


He's right, there's nothing in Southeastern Wisconsin


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because I didn't want to.



That's no excuse!


----------

